# galvanized well casing



## pondman (May 23, 2005)

Does anyone know of any problems with using a galvanized culvert as a well casing ???


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Culvert doesn't seal well where two lengths come together. Which in turn will let in any contaminants.


----------



## pondman (May 23, 2005)

This is only one length its a 6ft dia for a dug well its surrounded by pea graval. We were thinking about it being galvanized as a hazzard for the water.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Galvanized piping has been an acceptable material for potable water for years.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Many of the old casings were indeed galvanized as agmantoo stated.

After years they do tend to rust out and sometimes collapse.


----------



## pondman (May 23, 2005)

Thankyou very much that answers our question
Thanks


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I grew up drilling wells and that was all we ever used. They didn't come out with plastic casing until the early 70's. there are still a lot of wells that are galvanized so I guess they are OK.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

When budget is not a consideration I still recommend galvanized pipe for casing use on wells. The reason is that the galvanized pipe can withstand being seated hard (driven) to the bedrock without crushing. This in turn affords a better seal to prevent surface water penetrating the joint thus minimizing the chance of surface water contamination.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Galvanized *on the outside of *piping has been an acceptable material for potable water for years. 
A 6 foot deep dug well, surrounded by pea gravel will give more to worry about than the zinc coating. You have a collection point for ground water, not a well. I know of two setups like this. One was a family's source of bath water, done 70 years ago and the other was to water some livestock. The first one had a hand pump and the second used a sump pump. Both collected water, but no one would want to drink it.
I grew up in the area of a brass foundry, brass is made of copper and zinc. There were some concerns about pollution from the Plant. I looked up zinc in my medical dictionary. Under zinc poisoning, it just listed "see lead". I know how dangerous lead is.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

You may want to consider this report in your decision whether to use a galvanized culvert for your well:

A Report on the Water Quality of Dug Wells Lined With Galvanized Steel Culverts


----------

